# What did you shoot today?



## geline

In this thread, all you do is show everyone (if you want to ) what score you got after playing.

Today, my friend got a 70, which he thinks isn't that bad for him. He said that he should have gotten a 66 but he messed up a shot here and there which brought him to his final score.


----------



## xStyLe

I'm thinking that you're talking... 18 holes.. correct? I just got back from golfing 9. I shot 48. Bad.


----------



## canadian_husker

geline said:


> In this thread, all you do is show everyone (if you want to ) what score you got after playing.
> 
> Today, my friend got a 70, which he thinks isn't that bad for him. He said that he should have gotten a 66 but he messed up a shot here and there which brought him to his final score.



i thought this was to show everyone what the poster shot? not what their buddy shot.


----------



## fitz-uk

Not too good today, but it was matchplay so I didnt score every hole - would have ended up 85ish had too many missed putts and wasted shots. But then again doubles match play has a tendency to make you hit shots that you wouldnt normally have chosen to play.

Was nice to sink a 12ft putt on the last for a par and the win though - i was starting to believe that someone had put clingfilm over the holes when i putt!


----------



## stefkel

Hi, I will tell you next week! Our team from Munich plays some guys from Hayling Island in Ryder Cup style. Last October we haven´t done very well in Hayling. But lets see how we do on our home course...


----------



## BrandonB

Played 36 this afternoon. One full and 2 front 9's. 101 (50,51) 44, and 43


----------



## Prea

I didnt play today but yesterday I shot a 43 and the two days before that i had a 42.....it was ok.


----------



## ma_wilson

9 Holes, Blue Tees, 
39.


----------



## JTingly

Sigh, unfortunately none..too busy  but summerss comingg up!!


----------



## jtb226

i didn't get to play today either. windy and downpours here (central PA) so i decided not to play.


----------



## ma_wilson

40
Stupid bogey on 9!! ARGGGG!


----------



## fitz-uk

look at it this way, at least you managed to get out today, i wont be near a golf course until the weekend at best.


----------



## ma_wilson

Yeah could be worse. I actually played last night....but the good news is i am going today for work. Love it when a client takes the office out for a round!


----------



## JTingly

fitz-uk said:


> look at it this way, at least you managed to get out today, i wont be near a golf course until the weekend at best.


Poo, at least you get to play. But then again, i put baseball over golf though. and i usually play it more on weekends AND weekdays.


----------



## green lea

46 i think i 3 putted 7 times ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTingly

Haha, it was only windy here in Jersey, it almost rained..weird weather dont you think.


----------



## GolfBoy

I'm still starting out but today, I hit a +8. I actually consider this pretty good since I've only been playing golf for around 2 weeks now.


----------



## ma_wilson

Hello everyone, Hope you all had a good weekend. Got to get out saturday and Sunday! Had a -2 round going with 5 holes to play on saturday and ended up shooting +1 :thumbsdown: . On Sunday I didnt do nearly as well, shot a very slow +8. Just was not a good day. The good news...I got out 5 times last [email protected]!:thumbsup:


----------



## fitz-uk

had torrential rain and wind this weekend, I just about managed to keep my swing going this weekend.

I have a doubles match away on Saturday coming and I need to fit in my singles knock out before the end of the week as well.

practise practise practise


----------



## GolfBoy

fitz-uk said:


> had torrential rain and wind this weekend, I just about managed to keep my swing going this weekend.
> 
> I have a doubles match away on Saturday coming and I need to fit in my singles knock out before the end of the week as well.
> 
> practise practise practise


Same here, had to play in the rain. I get rusty if I don't play it at least every 2 days . I'm getting better but I have only played in the rain once or twice so I got +9


----------



## canadian_husker

GolfBoy said:


> I'm still starting out but today, I hit a +8. I actually consider this pretty good since I've only been playing golf for around 2 weeks now.



you've been playing golf for 2 weeks and you shot an 80? i think you're full of it man


----------



## Prea

^^ Yea, that sounds a little too good for 2 weeks, I would have beleived a 110 or so.


Anyway, I had another 42 yesterday.


----------



## Prea

I played again to today and I had a 80 on 18 (38,42)


----------



## green lea

man i cant shoot under 43 for 9 holes, 3 times now ive 3 putted the last green for a 43, i really want to break into the 30's for the first time
some time this year.


----------



## fitz-uk

Had a decent round of golf at a course in Essex this weekend. I have never played there before and the weather was...well interchangeable. First tee was blue skys and hot, second tee was rain and wind, as dark as you like. 

We went from soaking wet to hot in a matter of holes, then get wet all over again. 

I finished up 11 over par, off 15 so pretty happy, although for some reason I still managed to rack up 4 double bogeys, and took two out of the bunker by the green at the last. Tired arms and legs 

Enjoyed it though.


----------



## 30over

Shot a pair of 49's on the front and back nine so I ended up witha 98, pretty crappy. Looking to shoot somewhere around an 86 in the next month or so.


----------



## Prea

I had a 39 today on a pretty stiff coarse, says other players, to I feel good today.

hope to break 80 sometime this year.


----------



## green lea

started on the back 9 today and ended an i cant break 43 streak with 42 strokes on the nine. the continued on to the front where a 7 on hole one erased all the confidence i had built up and ended with an ugly 47 . but an 89 isnt really that bad i guess


----------



## rustyb42

Monday at my club we have a 14 hole sweep

i shot 27 points, now i know that is poor but think i had 10 points through 7 holes, after which i put the driver back into the bag and hit my new irons off of every tee pulling back 17 points in 7 holes


----------



## Prea

never heard of that kind of a game before.


----------



## rustyb42

Prea said:


> never heard of that kind of a game before.


a sweep is like an open competition, but instead of winning prizes you win the entrance money, or the "sweep"


----------



## reins

43 (7 over) on 9 holes.


----------



## Rameek

Played 9 holes and I was way into the double digits today 
I will chuck the bad day to playing football earlier in the day:laugh:


----------



## Homeless

went out for the second time this weekend. I was terrible on the front with a 52 and then shot a 43 on the back. I need to get out and play more...


----------



## Rameek

another plus 20 today... geez one bad shot and my game goes into the tank... shot 1st hole bogey, 2nd hole bogey, 3rd hole par, 4th hole shanked the second shot car pathed into the bushes... my day was went to hell after that... confidence went to blazes.... 

i hate this game


----------



## fitz-uk

My game has been going up and down like a whores thong at the moment. Had a few 6 over par rounds (off 14 is pretty good) and then all of a sudden I cant hit a tee shot. I have my next round in the doubles match tonight, lets hope I can cure the driving problem.


----------



## flomarilius

well saturday i played for a 79. Not my best score but man Ill take it the way my long game has started to suffer but my short game is emerging, slowly but surely.


----------



## rustyb42

had 34 points today, but I think that was good seeing as the greens read 4 on the stimp and i had a new driver in the bag, and the wind was blowing at 35mph


----------



## SLICE

107 mon 109 tues


----------



## Rameek

49 on 9 holes yesterday... but i shot 2 9's unnecessarily...


----------



## Aaron

My last comp was a 77. I had a blistering 37 front and then let it down on the next three going bogey, double, double. But managed to turn it around and play one under the card for the next 6 to have a 40. I have been playing really well lately, averaging around 77. Have droped my handicap from 14 to 7 in 6 weeks. Waiting for the hole to open up so I can fall in it though.


----------



## RickK

I only played 7 holes this afternoon and was 2 over for that 7.


----------



## Aaron

Only had the chance to play 6 this arvo and ended up square with a bird and a bogie. Have my mid week comp tomorrow so will post the score from that, Im aming for a 75 or better.


----------



## RickK

Played 18 holes before work today. Shot 36-38 for 74 on par 70 course. Absolutely could not make a putt for birdie to save my life. But, probably best ball striking round I have had in quite some time.


----------



## Aaron

Managed a 39, 36 for a 75 on a par 72. Was really happy with the way I finished, although couldn't make a put, had about 3 finish 2in dead behind the cup. But overall can't complain.


----------



## Rameek

I shot a 90 on a par 70 course... woot... a few holes I tried to hit my hybrid 3 iron to no avail got me in worse trouble


----------



## golfermatt91

i have onnly had time for nine holes 

43
42
42

average 42.33

im only 15


----------



## Aaron

Played 9 this arvo and had a bogey free 35, which was one under, greens in regulation is the key.


----------



## flomarilius

Constant washouts in miami have barred my from playing in 2 weeks. Shot a 39 today in a quicky before the showers came. Found my new favorite shot "flop chip". Best shot of a day was a Stinger 3 Iron that went about 210. Alot of wind today.


----------



## jump15vc

shot a 67 on thurs, my best round ever, i won the ournament too. 5 birdies no bogeys


----------



## golfermatt91

nice my uncle shot a 64 in a tourney and won by 5 strokes.


----------



## DRY HANDS

Not my best day for scoring, but I did win money shooting 1 over the last five holes despite missing two three footers.


----------



## fitz-uk

last 3 out of 4 rounds have been mid to high 70s, considering my official handicap is 14 thats not bad going 


The fourth was 1 under my handicap with a lot of bad shots.


----------



## golfermatt91

nice rounds

btw whats skype


----------



## fitz-uk

Skype is simiar to msn messenger, but a little more geared towards talking using a microphone or a dedicated skype phone.

If you buy credit you can call normal telephone numbers from your pc.


----------



## jump15vc

shot a 71 today in a qualifier for the state junior match play, i was low medalist


----------



## Callaway_Purist

Shot a 38 with my new fusion today. Not bad for a 9 handicapper.


----------



## Goose102

i shot a 96 for my first tourny on the golf team ever. Shot 49 on the front and 47 on the back. It was a links course also. I haven't been playing very long so you can stop luaghing now.


----------



## 373

On Sunday I shot 64. We had to quit after 15 holes. Needless to say, it was the best round I'd played in a long time until the lightning started.


----------



## jump15vc

64 in 15 holes or u were on pace to shoot 64?


----------



## 373

I had taken 64 shots through 15 holes when we picked up without putting out. I had a 6" tap in for par, my 64th shot and figuring I wouldn't miss it, I counted it. Feeling the tingle of lightning way too close like that isn't something I want to do too often, so I wan't the slightest bit upset about getting out of there.

I was 3 over par and would have parred in for 75. How I went about it was what made me happy. I bogied and doubled a few holes at the beginning and then played very consistantly, making a couple birdies and a bunch of pars to get back to a respectable round.

When I was playing at my best, years ago, I used to go up and down between about a 3 and 6 handicap and my game was based around hitting high percentages of fairways and greens. If I putted well, I'd shoot par. If I putted poorly, I'd shoot a higher score. The point is, my best golf was boring as hell... fairway... green... putt... fair... green... putt... At one point, I was hitting about 80% of the fairways and 75% of the greens. Of course, we're talking about country club wide fairways, not PGA Tour narrow ribbons of grass 1 blade wide.

My problem has always been my putting. I'll wear out all the good putts built into a new putter within a short time and after that, it's only good for someone else.


----------



## Goose102

i shot 41 today at golf practice on a par 35. That's good for me.


----------



## Aaron

I had a 74 again yesturday. Went out in a 35, one under and then ran into some trouble on the back with a bogey and then a double, but managed to pick myself up and par the remaining 4 for a 39. Thats the closest I have ever been to playing under the card for a full round.


----------



## fitz-uk

Aaron said:


> I had a 74 again yesturday. Went out in a 35, one under and then ran into some trouble on the back with a bogey and then a double, but managed to pick myself up and par the remaining 4 for a 39. Thats the closest I have ever been to playing under the card for a full round.



Sounds good Aaron, keep it up mate.

I didnt realise titleist made a 905J, is this a new model? They seem to be bringing them out faster than they can print the brochures.


----------



## Homeless

I shot 41 on a par 36 this afternoon...not too bad I guess


----------



## 373

I'm supposed to play Keys Gate Country Club in Homestead, Florida on Saturday morning. I've never played there, so it should be interesting to see if my game has returned enough to travel well or if I'm getting by on local knowledge at courses I know like the back of my hand.

Keys Gate apparently has one hole with a lake in the middle of the fairway and a fairway on both sides of it... take your pick of which side to play. I'm going to guess there's a lot of bag switching on the carts when one person goes left and the other goes right.

I'll report in Saturday afternoon... sparing no gory details...


----------



## Goose102

Shot 40 today on a par 35 with one triple bogey.


----------



## Goose102

Yesterday i played 18. I had 9 pars, 5 bogeys.The rest of the wholes were BAD. I shot 94. Shows you how bad a few holes can mess you up. I gotta get my driver tamed haha.


----------



## BirdieMaster

man you guys are either lying or really good. i shot a 97, with 6 pars, my best score yesterday.


----------



## 373

Is "UGLY" a score?

And which one of you characters gave me a case of the shanks?

The golf course was nice, the company was good, the drink cart girl was pretty and the course wasn't crowded. All I did was hit every fairway, but only hit 4 greens. I couldn't put a good swing on it today if my life depended on it.

Thank God for tomorrow...


----------



## ShmocloGolf

i shot an 83 which is about normal for me


----------



## 373

The humidity outside is 100% right now and my yard is flooded. It's raining so hard that when I look out the window, my car looks gray instead of green. This is crazy ! :dunno: 

Needless to say, I'm supposed to be playing in an hour, again tomorrow, again Friday and Saturday... my last chances for the summer before work gets back to normal hours.

I think the closest I'll get to golf this afternoon is to play the dvd of Bagger Vance.


----------



## golfermatt91

friday i golfed a 43-40 for an 83 and monday a 44-44 for 88 my average is around mid 80s


----------



## 373

What a ridiculous game this is...

Last weekend I couldn't hit a green or putt if my life depended on it and today I went out on a harder course and shot 74. Strange game indeed...

I had picked up a set of used Callaway X16 Pro irons and they suit me VERY well...


----------



## fitz-uk

Thought you had just changed irons recently Dennis, this another new set?


----------



## 373

fitz-uk said:


> Thought you had just changed irons recently Dennis, this another new set?


Yes... Compliments of places like ebay, I'm picking up, trying and selling some things, used mostly, looking for the combination I like best. If it works, maybe I'll have a new set fitted to me, but the X-16 Pro set I recently picked up are pretty close and might not cost me anything more.

The Callaway product simply seems to work best for me. The Taylormade rac set was good, but when I tried the store line that kid had, it looked so classical, but with a perimeter weighting that I had to try one. They are incredibly soft feeling and you might be hard pressed to believe they are cast and not forged. It was so cheap, I'll probably keep them or give them to my son. Maybe I'll cut them down for my wife. She wants to play again... 40 years later!

The only problem with the Taylor store set is that they are light. (swingweight) The Callaways are heavier and keep me feeling the clubhead in the swing. I don't get flippy with them and roll over or shank the ball... not once yesterday...

The other thing that will make this a somewhat continuing search is that I am in the process of losing weight. As my belly decreases, I suspect my tempo will change and whether it affects my opinions about what clubs work best for me, we'll see,


----------



## kippax

played 4 rounds this week, on 4 different courses, all new to me.

course1.
Caernarfon GC par 69 5746yds parkland
gross-96
h/cap-24
nett-72
stableford points-30

course2.
Cricceth GC par67 5172yds 'hilly'-parkland
gross-94
h/cap-24
nett-70
stableford points-33

course3.
Holyhead GC par68 5692yds parkland/slight links
gross-103
h/cap-24
nett-79
stableford points-33

course4.
St Deiniol (Bangor) GC par 68 5421yds 'v,hilly'-parkland
gross-98
h/cap-24
nett-74
stableford points-31

my handicap should be down to about 18 now (my old man's estimate,he plays off 6.)


----------



## 373

I shot another ugly today. It was 95 degrees out, no breeze. The heat index was something like 105 and all day, I couldn't get the phrase out of my head, "Mad dogs and Englishmen in the noon day sun..."

We kept wondering how the pros on tour would handle heat like this. I know there must be times they play in intense heat, but how in the world can they concentrate in stuff like this?

Every time I would set up for a shot, the sweat would roll off the brim of the hat into my eyes and onto my glasses. It was hysterical trying to stay dry long enough to hit a shot. One time, while bent over to putt, the sweat was dripping off the brim of the hat right onto the ball... At least my eyes were centered where they should be. I told my buddy if he just kept driving the cart in circles between shots to create some breeze, I'd pay for his children's college, but he wouldn't take me seriously. I think I was carrying a couple pounds of sweat in my shirt and each time we would swing, you would see this little splatter of spray from the centrifical force. It was so humid it wouldn't evaporate.

I drank 3 bottles of Gatorade and then refilled them with water and drank those twice over. I ate 3 bananas and took some Ibuprofen. When I got home, I collapsed into a 3 hour nap... the heat just destroyed me. 

I love living in Miami, but on days like this, I think I'll choose my guitars over my golf clubs!

What the hell do the pros do?


----------



## kippax

DennisM said:


> What the hell do the pros do?


well to start with they....
have a caddy to carry their clubs and extra large bag,
earn millions so have no right to complain about it.


----------



## 373

kippax said:


> they earn millions so have no right to complain about it.


ROFL... If you think about it, golfers probably don't complain anywhere near as much as football players or basketball players do...

Watching the Dolphins and Jaguars play tonight, I couldn't help but wondering how those guys manage to work in this heat with pads on.


----------



## golfermatt91

We had a practice roudn with the team i shot a 44 and 38 for 82


----------



## yakdork

Was hitting the ball really well this morning. I had a 4I shot from 190 that landed pin high and 4 ft. to the right. I had quite a few nice divot making shots like this today, but...

I 3-putted 5 holes. and had 2 blow-up holes that resulted in snowmen when you tally up the lost ball penalty to the double-bogey.

After all that I still shot a 90. I have recently been flirting with breaking 80, but took a big step backwards today. If only I took mulligans on those two snowman holes and could lag putt better to eliminate the 3-putts my score would've----who am I kidding. something always goes bad. On the days I'm actually putting well I'll duff my pitches and so on and so on.

Tough game. Gotta love it.


----------



## Prea

Shot an 82 yesterday, that put me in the #3 slot for the Highschool tourney on monday...


----------



## Homeless

Shot an 81 today...not too bad, but I can think of a few I gave away...


----------



## 373

Homeless said:


> Shot an 81 today...not too bad, but I can think of a few I gave away...


Wouldn't it be nice if we remembered the lucky shots like a chip in or a really long putt?

The place I played yesterday just had the greens dressed. One putt my buddy hit, about a 20 footer, was going to miss the hole on the right. I was holding the pin and wasn't in too much of a hurry to pull it because it looked like the putt was off line. It hit one of the aeration holes perfectly and hopped about an inch to the left, right into the hole.

Now, I remember his good shot, but I wonder if he sat home last night thinking about the bad shots?


----------



## Daniel_Dublin

Unfortunately I hardly get out any more - but this will soon change!

My nephew has been playing all summer and has been getting lessons for years. He is now shooting scores comparable to my best and is  requesting a match for the title of "Best Golfer In The Family".

Now, alot of you might not have heard of this tournament, but I assure you it is extremely prestigious. It is alarming but true that he deserves a shot at the title. Now I have to dust off the clubs and make sure that: if he beats me, he has to earn it!

I will post my scores as I play and let you know my progress (?) until I play him. You wil be on tenterhooks, naturally.


----------



## Prea

I have broken 80 now to the high 70's are coming easier and easier now...


----------



## 373

Prea said:


> I have broken 80 now to the high 70's are coming easier and easier now...


Isn't it cool how that works? You stress about shooting under 90, or 80 or 70 for the first time and when it finally happens, you feel like you can do it again with nowhere near the stress you put yourself under the first time.

I played early this morning and it rained when we were on the 3rd hole. It stopped within 15 minutes, but the sun didn't come out until 17, so the course never dried up. Everything we hit was carry... no roll what so ever. I shot 76, but I felt like I worked awful hard for that. The wet rough was a real bear!


----------



## Goose102

The low 40's are coming easier and easier for me now.. I shot 40 today on the front. Par 35, so 5 over. That's good for me, i felt like i could have done better though......


----------



## golfermatt91

theirs always something you can look back on after around and say you could have done better but its not good unless you can make that consistent good round though.

i shot a 50 horrible for me but i also had like 23 putts which is like 11-12ish higher then usual so putting really adds up.


----------



## silkshocker

shot a 81 for the first time in my life. AFter a few weeks of working on my swing change has finally paid off.


----------



## fitz-uk

Nice one!


----------



## Goose102

had a golf match yesterday for my highschool team. 

I shot 39 and 40 for a 79. Best i've ever played.


----------



## 373

Congratulations Goose... It's funny, but I remember a lot of the times I shot my personal best up to that time. All the same, I think one round that sticks out in my mind was the first time I ever shot even par on a course I was seeing for the first time. I've had plenty of under par rounds, (these days I just FEEL under par), but none of those made me feel like I'd accomplished something as much as the day I played Harder Hall even the first time I saw the course.


----------



## flomarilius

89 at Calusa 6900 yd par 72 with 30 mph "breeze"!

Hey Dennis did you happen to get out there today?


----------



## 373

No - We went to the Doral Silver course today. The breeze was intense, a bit chilly and I shot 81 with 6 penelty strokes. If I hadn't putted like a wizard, it would have been double ugly!

Let me know the next time you want to go to Calusa. We usually only have a threesome on Saturday. There should always be room for you!


----------



## flomarilius

Hopefully we can get a round in before bacardi shuts it down !


----------



## 373

flomarilius said:


> Hopefully we can get a round in before bacardi shuts it down !


I recently heard a rumor that the Bicardi deal is off, but I have no idea how true it is. Since Calusa is less than a mile from my house, (I live in the Crossings just south of it), it is always nice to have a course that close. Besides, Calusa is the only course I know where you still practice off the ground, instead of off a rubber mat.


----------



## srothfuss

Does hitting a bucket at the driving range count?


----------



## 373

srothfuss said:


> Does hitting a bucket at the driving range count?


Since you live in the cold, frozen wasteland known as the "north", getting out of bed, getting dressed and just staring lovingly at your clubs would count as practice for me.


----------



## srothfuss

Hey, it was in the middle 40's up here today. All I needed was a hat for the ears, a fleece jacket for the wind and a kleenex for the nose  

I hit about 70 balls into a serious crosswind, but it felt good to get out and play with my toys. January is the month that I am worried about.


----------



## flomarilius

Hey Dennis there are alot more places that you can use grass, I one time I played at doral it was off grass, Miami Springs is grass, Country Club of Miami and Crandon Park are grass also.


----------



## titaniummd

Considering my struggle with putting 3 putts in recent weeks on courses that I visit (non home course), it was nice to see 4 one putts, 1 three putt and the rest two putts today. 46 for 9 holes. It would have been 56 if I did my usually 3 putting.:laugh: 

I should have taken more thought about the fairway bunker today. I cleared the lip but not the slight hill just beyond it. It hit the hill just short of the crest and went only 80 yards. :dunno: 

Considering I shoot about 100 I was happy to be sub 50.


----------



## flomarilius

87 rainy bad day out here. 6800 yds so pretty bad day overall


----------



## jrgolfer07

i shot an 84 today. It was about 40 degrees and 28 with the wind chill  . it was brutal but it was great to get out and golf in december, after all it is illinois and i don't get to golf much after october.


----------



## shoomba

i had a very good round today had a 79 puts were dripping like crazy and i didnt even have to wear a jacket out here in the desert


----------

